# desktop firewall



## basti (10. Oktober 2001)

kann mir jemand eine wirklich gute
empfehlen? war mit meiner bisher
immer zufrieden aber wollte mal
was neues ausprobieren.

basti


----------



## Moartel (10. Oktober 2001)

Du bist leider im falschen Forum gelandet. Es ist aber sicher bald ein Mod so freundlich und verschiebt den Beitrag.

Es wäre interessant was du für ne Firewall hast, da du ja ne andere haben willst. Ich persönlich benutze ZoneAlarm, der blockt aber nur Programme die ins Internet wollen und Pings etc. So ne richtige Firewall im eigentlichen Sinne ist das nicht. Reicht aber normal aus. 
Sehr gut wird oft die Norton-Firewall bewertet. Ist sicher einen Blick wert.


----------



## NeoX (10. Oktober 2001)

*..*

jau die von norton soll echt gut sein...
is aber doch auch nicht mehr die neuste...
gibts da auch noch was aktuelles was auch gut is???


----------



## Moartel (10. Oktober 2001)

Aktuell ist so ne Sache. Wenn ich heute nachschau und dir sag was jetzt aktuelle ist kaufst du dir in ein paar Tagen die Software und es gibt schon wieder was neueres.
Schau einfach mal nach wo es kostenlos ne Zeit lang Updates gibt. Hilft am meisten. Und Norten bringt doch regelmäßig neue Versionen raus oder nicht?


----------



## Shiivva (10. Oktober 2001)

hab jetzt schon desöfteren gehört, dass die TinyFirewall ganz gut sein soll...(kostenlose FW)


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Oktober 2001)

Die Tiny ist Gegenstand eines Artikels in der aktuellen c't. So der Brüller wird sie aber nicht sein, zumal man doch noch relativ viel Konfigurationsaufwand reinstecken muß. Naja, wer drauf steht...

Kaprolactam


----------



## Shiivva (11. Oktober 2001)

Ähm, wenn man eine funktionierende FW will, kommt man um den Konfigurationsaufwand schlecht drumrum...
einfach installieren und gut is, ist da  nicht...
(wie auch, schliesslich sind nicht alle Systeme gleich)


----------



## Klon (11. Oktober 2001)

Die Norton kann man einfach mit gespooften Packets austanzen.

Was ich empfehlen kann ist PGP Desktop Security 7.0.2


----------

